# How much to charge and where to sell?



## kerrilynn (Apr 15, 2015)

I am going to sell my Morels this year, what should I charge and where should I sell?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Hears a thought, why not just harvest what you need, give some away to oldtimers, and leave the rest in the woods?


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

You cant make enough money usually to make your time worth it unless you go to a burn site out west. And yes, to see the smiles of some old timers when you give them some morels is priceless. Some guys just cant get out anymore.


----------



## bobbiejo81 (Apr 8, 2015)

I definitely agree with helping out someone who can't get into the woods.. to me that's rule #1 in everything whether it's chick's out of the incubator, garden goodies or morels... but if you need to make a few bucks, I understand that as well... a pawnshop in my area is paying 15$/lb..and I'm sure he's reselling at a profit..


----------

